# Report L5.11 Playback expereriences here



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

L5.11 has been released. This thread has been created to track the playback issues that a number of people have been reporting, please use this thread to only provide playback issues. For all other issues, use the generic L5.11 thread. Thanks in advance for the feedback.

Please use the template below to provide feedback.

Recever Model?

Location?

Did L5.11 fix your issues introduced with L5.10?

If L5.11 did not fix your playback experience, what are the issues you are still experiencing? Please be specific and detail as possible. Use the Templete in the L5.10 thread to provide details here.

* For people having audio issues*
If you are seeing some audio problems, please report how you are getting your audio, what channels you are seeing them on, and what program/programs do you see it on. This way possible we can rule out L5.11 as a contributor or narrow that issue down.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

Please use the template below to provide feedback.

Recever Model? VIP622

Location? San Antonio, Texas

Did L5.11 fix your issues introduced with L5.10? Yes

My only known problems were with DVR of the HD Local CBS station through DISH. All recordings would freeze, and I the live were backed up it would freeze and skip forward. This has been totally fixed.

Thanks Dish engineers


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> L5.11 has been released. This thread has been created to track the playback issues that a number of people have been reporting, please use this thread to only provide playback issues. For all other issues, use the generic L5.11 thread. Thanks in advance for the feedback.
> 
> Please use the template below to provide feedback.
> 
> ...


None so far....


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

*Recever Model? *
ViP622​
*Location? * 
Southern California​
*Did L5.11 fix your issues introduced with L5.10?*
Yes​


----------



## mulder5000 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Recever Model? * VIP622

*Location? * St. Louis

*Did L5.11 fix your issues introduced with L5.10? * Yes, the video no longer breaks up. However...

*If L5.11 did not fix your playback experience, what are the issues you are still experiencing? * While the video now plays back smooth, with no 2-3 second jumps, the audio has short drop outs. I hear a pop and the audio is gone for half a second to as long as 2 seconds. This happened every 10 - 30 seconds, and only on delayed or previously recorded content (not live tv). I only had time to test this very briefly, and only on the channel I was previously having problems on, so I'll update this again later.


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

Receiver Model? 622 

Location? Connecticut

Did L5.11 fix your issues introduced with L5.10? Never had an issue with 5.10


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

DAG said:


> Receiver Model? 622
> 
> Location? Connecticut
> 
> Did L5.11 fix your issues introduced with L5.10? Never had an issue with 5.10


----------



## jaustin916 (Sep 26, 2007)

Ron Barry said:


> L5.11 has been released. This thread has been created to track the playback issues that a number of people have been reporting, please use this thread to only provide playback issues. For all other issues, use the generic L5.11 thread. Thanks in advance for the feedback.
> 
> Please use the template below to provide feedback.
> 
> ...


I am still having audio dropouts on my local ABC affiliate (KXTV). But I am no longer having the garbled video that I was getting on some of the other local HD channels.


----------



## Larry Kenney (Aug 19, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> L5.11 has been released. This thread has been created to track the playback issues that a number of people have been reporting, please use this thread to only provide playback issues. For all other issues, use the generic L5.11 thread. Thanks in advance for the feedback.
> 
> Please use the template below to provide feedback.
> 
> ...


Recever Model? ViP-622

Location? San Francisco

Did L5.11 fix your issues introduced with L5.10? Yes

I think all of the problems introduced with L5.10 have been fixed. I tried new recordings and they worked, and recordings that were made previously that wouldn't play back properly, look fine now. If I find any problems during further testing and use, I'll report my findings.

Larry
SF


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

jaustin916 said:


> I am still having audio dropouts on my local ABC affiliate (KXTV). But I am no longer having the garbled video that I was getting on some of the other local HD channels.


What is the type of audio connection that you are using and was it DD5 content you were watching?


----------



## klaatu (Dec 7, 2004)

622
Seattle WA
Yes and no - I have since had 5 spontaneous reboots, missed 7 recordings (since this morning) and get worse OTA reception. Cannot use the "Pointing Dish" Menu. I get a continuous low hum, but not reading on any Satellite, or Transponder.

All in all a step sideways - but my 4 Local HD signals are working


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

klaatu, 

Have you did a power cord reset? Rob is in your area.. Not sure if he got L5.11 but perhaps he will pipe in.


----------



## klaatu (Dec 7, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> klaatu,
> 
> Have you did a power cord reset? Rob is in your area.. Not sure if he got L5.11 but perhaps he will pipe in.


I have done 3 resets manually, due to a hung (BLACK SCREEN WITH audio). 2 pushing the power button for 5 seconds, and the third was a power cord pull.


----------



## SingleAction (Apr 29, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> L5.11 has been released. This thread has been created to track the playback issues that a number of people have been reporting, please use this thread to only provide playback issues. For all other issues, use the generic L5.11 thread. Thanks in advance for the feedback.
> 
> Please use the template below to provide feedback.
> 
> ...


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

*Recever Model?* VIP622

*Location?* Wisconsin

*Did L5.11 fix your issues introduced with L5.10?* Yes. I have checked previously made recordings and some from today. I am not seeing the quick skips forward that I had noticed, so I would say my issue is fixed.

*For people having audio issues:* No audio issues here.


----------



## vulcan1500 (Jan 5, 2006)

Recever Model? VIP622 

Location? Fort Worth TX

Did L5.11 fix your issues introduced with L5.10? Yes

No apparent audio issues heard.


----------



## ericsdad (Sep 2, 2007)

Receiver model? 622

Location? Flint, Mi. area

Did L5.11 fix your issues? It sure seems to have fixed them. I've watched a recording from today, an older recording, and I paused a live show for a few minutes, then watched it and I've had no issues at all.


----------



## mulder5000 (Jul 9, 2006)

The audio problems appear to only happen on delayed Sat delivered local HD channels - recorded and live seem ok. I didn't notice any problems with the national HD channels.
I am getting my audio using an optical cable.
I've never had any audio problems before 5.11 - although I might have had problems with 5.10, but just not noticed it because of the video problem.


----------



## SingleAction (Apr 29, 2005)

SingleAction said:


> Ron Barry said:
> 
> 
> > L5.11 has been released. This thread has been created to track the playback issues that a number of people have been reporting, please use this thread to only provide playback issues. For all other issues, use the generic L5.11 thread. Thanks in advance for the feedback.
> ...


----------



## jaustin916 (Sep 26, 2007)

Ron Barry said:


> What is the type of audio connection that you are using and was it DD5 content you were watching?


I am running my sound via optical cable through my surround receiver. I believe the feed I was receiving at the time was DD2.0, not 5, as the program was not being broadcast in HD.


----------



## jaystamm (Jun 12, 2008)

622

Richmond, KY

Playback problem is fixed, thank you! 

I did notice that while watching a HD recording (US Open from ESPNHD)today my 10 sec jump back was jumping slightly forward sometimes, but it was not consistant. Will post more if it happens more regularly.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

622
St Louis
Fixed


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

SingleAction said:


> SingleAction said:
> 
> 
> > I neglected to supply the ext. hd model info. It is a "My Book 500GB Premium ES Edition".
> ...


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

TulsaOK said:


> Dish has not addressed the EHD problem, at least to the point of fixing it. My *guess* is that they've either put it on the back burner on shelved it permanently. They have known about the problem since L4.49 was released back on 2/21/08.


Damn ... I was afraid of that ... but I'll bet they knew about it before L4.49.

_BTW: IMHO, your *guessess* are often better than other people's *facts*._


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

*Receiver Model?*622

*Location?* Dallas, TX

*Did L5.11 fix your issues introduced with L5.10? *YES! Very happy again...

*Audio issues? *No.


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

Receiver: VIP622

No issues with either 5.10 or 5.11.


I noticed an interesting change in the info screen (6-1-3). If LNB drift is detected that satellite will show up as red rather than green with a warning. Even though that satellite(in my case 129) shows up as red, the point dish screen shows acceptable signal level on all transponders and all channels come in just fine. This appears to be just a change in how the LNB error is reported on the info screen.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

dave1234 said:


> I noticed an interesting change in the info screen (6-1-3). If LNB drift is detected that satellite will show up as red rather than green with a warning. Even though that satellite(in my case 129) shows up as red, the point dish screen shows acceptable signal level on all transponders and all channels come in just fine. This appears to be just a change in how the LNB error is reported on the info screen.


What was the level of the LNB Drift?


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

TulsaOK said:


> What was the level of the LNB Drift?


It is -7. Does the warning change to an error at a certain level?


----------



## bobr (Mar 23, 2002)

622, Dallas
Problem fixed with L5.11.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

liferules said:


> *Receiver Model?*622
> 
> *Location?* Dallas, TX
> 
> ...


Ditto with my 722 here in St. Louis. Locals via sat seem fine too. No audio issues.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

dave1234 said:


> It is -7. Does the warning change to an error at a certain level?


I'm not sure about that. I know they will replace the LNB at no charge if it is -8. I would *guess* that a red color would signal an error. Not sure if the actual message would change from Warning to Error though.


----------



## Ray_Schwarz (Jan 22, 2003)

Ron Barry said:


> L5.11 has been released. This thread has been created to track the playback issues that a number of people have been reporting, please use this thread to only provide playback issues. For all other issues, use the generic L5.11 thread. Thanks in advance for the feedback.
> 
> Please use the template below to provide feedback.
> 
> ...


Replys above.

Ray Schwarz


----------



## paulwsmith (Jun 11, 2008)

Recever Model? 622

Location? Dallas

Did L5.11 fix your issues introduced with L5.10? Yes


----------



## Interprises (Feb 12, 2004)

Ron, the L511 update has not created any problems for my 722 that received it. We have another 722 that is still at L449, so no need to report, there. I played back several pre-recorded programs on the 722 w/L511, which were recorded with the older software version, and I didn't notice any real problems. There were a couple of very quick audio dropouts (less than one second total accumulated), but in a 2 hour program I just don't see that as a problem. I use the optical (DD) out.

Looks solid. I'm not concerned about the second unit being pushed to L511.

Thanks!


----------



## cdagobah (Jun 15, 2008)

Recever Model? 

Vip622

Location? 

Sacramento, CA

Did L5.11 fix your issues introduced with L5.10? 

Yes and no. So far, it seems that the video isn't chopping up anymore but I'm still having audio issues. 

Audio is skipping on delayed programs and recorded programs. I just watched Monsters, Inc tonight on ABC in HD and the sound was cutting out after I would pause it and play delayed every 10 to 30 seconds for about 2-3 seconds total. Fox local (which is now in HD as well, FINALLY) also had the problem when i watched Cops tonight. I will keep a mental note and post here if I notice problems with any other channels.

My audio is connected to a Pioneer audio receiver via a optical TOSlink cable. I did not have these problems at all until recently.


----------



## SteveinDanville (Jun 26, 2002)

Recever Model? 
VIP622
Location? 
San Francisco Bay Area
Did L5.11 fix your issues introduced with L5.10? 
Yes.
If L5.11 did not fix your playback experience, what are the issues you are still experiencing?


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

*Receiver Model:*
ViP 622
*Location?*
Houston, Texas
*Did L5.11 fix your issues introduced with L5.10?*
Yes


----------



## cdagobah (Jun 15, 2008)

to add to my previous post... I just watched the mole on ABC that had taped earlier tonight and it was UNBEARABLE. The audio was cutting out in some parts every 3 to 4 seconds. I WILL be calling tomorrow and complaining about this.


----------



## w5pny (Jan 11, 2006)

Receiver Model?
ViP622

Location?
Near Santa Fe, New Mexico

Did L5.11 fix your issues introduced with L5.10?
Went from L4.49 directly to L5.11

The external hard drive problem with the playback freezing
anywhere from 1 to 3 minutes into playback to 15 or 20 minutes
into play back and then requiring a reboot before the 622 will 
recognize the USB device persists with L5.11

Serial number R0078508702
L511RBDD-N - 1711RBDD - Rev. G - Western Digital Essential 500GB external harddrive and LaCie 500GB external harddrive (Seagate baracuda).

Transfers back to the internal hard drive are not reliable.
This all seemed to start with L4.49

Programs on my external hard drives are still unavailable
as a result.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

w5pny said:


> Did L5.11 fix your issues introduced with L5.10?
> Went from L4.49 directly to L5.11


I *guess *they weren't spooling two releases at once, after all.


----------



## Shamus (Oct 27, 2004)

Vip 622

California

Did L5.11 fix my prob: NO

I'm having the same FF/skipping issues. I recvd the L511 update on 6/15, but I was having the same prob on L510. Does it on all recorded progs, whether SD or HD. Can't use the FF button, have to use skip or it takes all nite to get thru the commercials correctly, lol! 

Did a power cord unplug reboot, left pwr off for 5 min, plugged back in, same probs.

Do you have any other ideas? is it another software prob or is it my 2 yr old 622?

Jim


----------



## gilber (Mar 27, 2002)

Recever Model? 
VIP622

Location? 
Raleigh-Durham, NC

Did L5.11 fix your issues introduced with L5.10? 
It fixed the main issue, namely, the playback of HD local channels. That is working correctly now.

If L5.11 did not fix your playback experience, what are the issues you are still experiencing?
Fast forwarding in SD channels is all messed up. You will start fast forwarding at any speed, and when you press Play to resume playback, the image will go to a point completely different than what was being shown while FFing... makes FF totally useless. This for me is less critical than the local HD channels that was fixed, but it is annoying nevertheless.
Also, some audio problems as reported by people above, although not as critical as some people are experiencing. I have a connection via optical cable, and certain pops will be audible, and audio will go away from time to time.


----------



## neOHIOdishNETWORKdealer-1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Upon a soft reset, the video rate is doubled, giving a double vision effect on the screen, going thru the menus the HDTV setup and reselecting the resolution as 1080i the video returns to normal.


----------



## JayWalker (Jun 19, 2008)

Receiver : VIP722

5.11

I am having the same FF/Rewind problem. Looks like I wind up a minute ahead or behind when I press play. I was on the phone an hour with support, they seemed surprised with my description of the problem, like they hadn't heard about the problem from anyone else. I have a connection at EchoStar and I will see if they can tie this to 5.11. Nice to know I'm not alone. I will post any information I can dig up.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Receiver: 622
Software: 5.11

Yes, once again they have broken the ff function. I actually posted this in the other 5.11 thread also but wanted to make sure that if Dish is watching these threads that they realize that it's broken - again - and needs to be fixed - again - and, with any luck, before football starts so we can ff between plays properly!


----------



## rscott (Jun 20, 2006)

Receiver 722

Went directly from 4.49 to 5.11 today at some time. When trying to play previously recorded programs they would play for approx. 2-3 minutes then would switch over to screen acquiring sat signal until any button was pushed on the remote returning the screen to the recorded program. Had no problems this morning at all, now all is screwed up. Has anyone seen anything like this or know of a solution? :


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Step one is always to do a power cord reboot and see if that clears up the issues. In fact, my recommendation is always to a power cord reboot after an update so if something in memory got corrupted during the update and was not cleared during a soft reboot the hard reboot might return stability. 

If that does not work.. I would check the your sys info and see what type of strengths you are getting. Perhaps you had a borderline strength conditions that the new version considers out of spec while the older version does not. Just a guess, but I would start with a hard reboot.


----------



## rscott (Jun 20, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> Step one is always to do a power cord reboot and see if that clears up the issues. In fact, my recommendation is always to a power cord reboot after an update so if something in memory got corrupted during the update and was not cleared during a soft reboot the hard reboot might return stability.
> 
> If that does not work.. I would check the your sys info and see what type of strengths you are getting. Perhaps you had a borderline strength conditions that the new version considers out of spec while the older version does not. Just a guess, but I would start with a hard reboot.


Thanks Ron, I am now getting an LNB drift message on 110 when I go to the info screen that I was not getting before 5.11. I will try the reboot when I get home.


----------



## palerider (Mar 20, 2007)

Receiver: VIP 722

Location: Los Angeles, CA

Software: L5.11, 6/17/2008

I'm having FF/Rew problems similar to those others have mentioned. After I FF or Rew and then press Play, I go to a point completely different than what is shown on the screen. This happens with live TV on both SD and HD channels and on all recorded programs. I didn't have this problem prior to 5.11.

Other issues which may or may not be related to 5.11. However, these did not occur prior to 5.11.

System Info One screen

Shows red X for satellite 110. When I check Details, there are 382 signal losses on Tuner 1 between 3:17 AM on 6/17 and 10:38 PM on 6/19. On Tuner 2 there are 33 signal losses for the same period. Signal losses prior to 5.11 were few and far between.

Point Dish:

No signal on any even numbered transponders for 110. Occasionally I will get a green bar and message Locked, Name not Acquired and then green signal bar disappears. Message changes to Not Locked - Name not Acquired. Good signal on all odd numbered transponders. No issues with transponders on 119 or 129.

When I run Check Switch, the Installation Summary screen displays a green OK for 119, 110, and 129 on both Satellite Inputs 1 and 2. Status on both inputs is Reception Verified. When I select Test, I get the following message when all tests are done.

Warning

The check switch test has found that you have fewer satellites than previously detected. Selecting *"Save"* will result in a loss of channels. Press *"Cancel"* to keep the original settings and return to the previous menu. Only select *"Save"* if you are sure that this new setting is correct for your installation or you have added/removed equipment.​
I haven't changed anything since original installation.


----------



## shatch33 (Aug 12, 2007)

Receiver Model? ViP 622
Location? Sacramento, CA

Did L5.11 fix your issues introduced with L5.10?
I did not carefully document issues with 5.10. I have had ongoing issues with sound-picture synchronization, spanning a number of software updates and still seen with L5.11.

I now have similar problems others have described above. Going from FF to play causes playback position to jump forward several minutes. Same problem if I go to Pause before Play. Similar jumping problems in Rewind and Back functions.


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

shatch33 said:


> Receiver Model? ViP 622
> Location? Sacramento, CA
> 
> Did L5.11 fix your issues introduced with L5.10?
> ...


After you PAUSE from FF use the PAUSE button a second time instead of PLAY. This will "unPause" the DVR. If this still gives you a skip-ahead try this sequence from FF:

PAUSE, Skip back 1 frame, PAUSE

For sure this will keep the DVR from jumping forward to an unpredictable position.
Until DISH releases a software update for this problem avoid ever using the PLAY button...it seems to confuse the DVR's starting location.


----------



## anthonyi (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm still under L449.


----------



## CopyChief (Jan 17, 2005)

JayWalker said:


> Receiver : VIP722
> 5.11
> I am having the same FF/Rewind problem. Looks like I wind up a minute ahead or behind when I press play. I was on the phone an hour with support, they seemed surprised with my description of the problem, like they hadn't heard about the problem from anyone else. I have a connection at EchoStar and I will see if they can tie this to 5.11.  Nice to know I'm not alone. I will post any information I can dig up.


Receiver:722
Last I checked, I still had the previous firmware, and I have encountered this problem numerous times with HD broadcasts (it does not seem to affect SD channels). At any rate I do not think it is directly tied to 5.11.


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

(24DrDcb) Zach P: Right now we are having some trouble with the 722 and the new software L5.11. I have taken down all of the information from your equipment and will pass that along to our engineers who are working on a fix for this issue. 


My little chat with tech support this afternoon..L5.11 has apparently fixed the 622 and is causing problems with the 722!!


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

Rduce said:


> My little chat with tech support this afternoon..L5.11 has apparently fixed the 622 and is causing problems with the 722!!


That supports my observations. My 622 seems fine with 5.11 but my 722 is very
unstable when using FF, FR, and Pause. I can't even leave my 722 paused for anytime
without it jumping completely out or to another point all by itself.


----------



## TheGrove (Jan 10, 2007)

Rduce said:


> (24DrDcb) Zach P: Right now we are having some trouble with the 722 and the new software L5.11. I have taken down all of the information from your equipment and will pass that along to our engineers who are working on a fix for this issue.
> 
> My little chat with tech support this afternoon..L5.11 has apparently fixed the 622 and is causing problems with the 722!!


622's are broke as well. FF doesn't work on my 622 after 5.11


----------



## Scott Spillers (Apr 15, 2006)

*Receiver Model?* ViP 622

*Location?* Near Seattle, WA

*If L5.11 did not fix your playback experience, what are the issues you are still experiencing?* The video stuttering was fixed, but I am still intermittently experiencing brief audio drop outs. There also seems to be an issue with playback position sometimes jumping when skip forward/back are used.


----------



## Scott Spillers (Apr 15, 2006)

Scott Spillers said:


> *Receiver Model?* ViP 622
> 
> *Location?* Near Seattle, WA
> 
> *If L5.11 did not fix your playback experience, what are the issues you are still experiencing?* The video stuttering was fixed, but I am still intermittently experiencing brief audio drop outs. There also seems to be an issue with playback position sometimes jumping when skip forward/back are used.


*For people having audio issues
If you are seeing some audio problems, please report how you are getting your audio, what channels you are seeing them on, and what program/programs do you see it on. This way possible we can rule out L5.11 as a contributor or narrow that issue down. * I have noticed the brief audio dropouts most often when viewing KOMO-HD, the Seattle ABC affiliate (channel 6410 I believe - mapped down to 004). Happens fairly frequently when watching recorded or delayed programs on this channel. When this happens while watching delayed programming, switching to live programming does NOT always clear it up. I am using the analog RCA audio connections, but this problem also happens on the modulated TV2 output.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Scott.. that would lend me to believe the audio might be stream related and localized.... ANy other Seattle people experiencing this on KOMO?


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

4bama said:


> After you PAUSE from FF use the PAUSE button a second time instead of PLAY. This will "unPause" the DVR. If this still gives you a skip-ahead try this sequence from FF:
> 
> PAUSE, Skip back 1 frame, PAUSE
> 
> ...


Never say "for sure" about anything because it DID NOT work for me. For the people having the FF issues, only a bug fix will help and nothing else.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

I live near St. Louis and the local NBC affiliate has always produced annoying video breakups with audio "crackling" (for lack of a better term) whenever the program would switch from the local cut-ins back to the network feed. An example of this would be when the local weather is displayed on the TODAY show. The same issue would consistently occur in Prime Time when a show resumes after a commercial break. Again, this is only on the NBC channel.

Well, my 622 finally got 5.11 last night and all the above symptoms seem to have vanished. Either the station finally fixed their switching hardware last night (which I doubt) or the new release is somehow more tolerant.

This issue was very noticeable via the SAT channel but transparent via OTA.


----------



## plasmacat (Mar 14, 2007)

I have experienced audio dropouts the last couple of nights with 5.11. My recorded When We Left Earth on DiscHD had dropouts maybe every 20 min or so. Then last night while watching House - the buffered version on my 622 I had a few severe audio dropouts. This was on Ch 2 Fox, BayArea. However a recorded viewing of Dead Like Me on HDNET had no problems. I have the optical output of the 622 connected to my Yammie receiver.


----------



## JayWalker (Jun 19, 2008)

I talked with an engineer at ES Denver who is on the beta test team for 511. They are aware of the playback problem, have replicated it, and they are working on a fix. Not clear on the time frame, but I will post an update when I have details. I checked my playback this morning and there is no change.


----------



## girdnerg (May 17, 2007)

JayWalker said:


> I talked with an engineer at ES Denver who is on the beta test team for 511. They are aware of the playback problem, have replicated it, and they are working on a fix. Not clear on the time frame, but I will post an update when I have details. I checked my playback this morning and there is no change.


If you haven't already, could you let them know about FF and RW being messed up too? If you are not familiar with it, check out the other 5.11 thread.

Thanks


----------



## fwampler (Dec 2, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> L5.11 has been released. This thread has been created to track the playback issues that a number of people have been reporting, please use this thread to only provide playback issues. For all other issues, use the generic L5.11 thread. Thanks in advance for the feedback.
> 
> Please use the template below to provide feedback.
> 
> ...


 2 characters.


----------



## Oblong Desoto (Jan 18, 2008)

ViP722

St. Louis Market

We recorded Criminal Minds on KMOV HD via sat last night. Viewed the beginning while live and all was well. 

My 722 updated from L4.49 to L5.11 overnight. During playback this evening, I have brief audio dropouts every 30-50 seconds on average. Connected via HDMI only to a Toshiba 32HL67U. I previously never had a single problem with this DVR, other than the usual lipsync issues everybody sees.

-OD


----------



## vis_vis (Jul 1, 2008)

Receiver Model
*ViP622*

Location
*Bay Area*

Did L5.11 fix your issues introduced with L5.10? 
*- Did not have 5.10 (downloaded 5.11 after 4.49 which worked fine)*

For people having audio issues
Please report how you are getting your audio - *HDMI Direct cable to Philips LCD TV and older tube tv set via antenna - bot experience the audio issues*

What channels you are seeing them on - *Bay Area FOX, CBS, NBC, ABC in HD and rarely on other HD channels.*

What program/programs do you see it on - *all programs*

This way possible we can rule out L5.11 as a contributor or narrow that issue down - *this receiver worked fine in the past 15 months but audio broke when 5.11 was installed*

This DVR worked fine until about 2 weeks ago when 5.11 was installed. I was hoping that the audio problems would go away but at this point the local HD channels are unwatchable. Audio drops every 5-10 sec with the duration of 1-2 sec ---- on recorded and time delayed playback. The audio drop is less noticeable on Live TV but still there, every 2-3 min for one second.

The audio drops on 2 different TV sets, one LCD HD and one older tube model so the issue is not HDMI related. The second TV set uses the antenna in and audio drops as well, in the same time with the HD set.

Out of frustration, yesterday afternoon I called Dish and complained about the issue. They stated that this is the first time they hear about this issue on HD, and only had some reports of audio failure on SD. After reading some of the posts in the forum, I saw that I am not the only one experiencing this audio problem. According to the Dish tech support, they will forward the ticket to engineering but don't have a fix yet.

As a side note, I do not have OTA channels configured on the receiver, if that makes any difference...


----------



## igleaner (Aug 22, 2002)

Just upgraded from a 942 to a 722 one week ago. 

Now for the first time, I'm getting pixellation and sound breakup every several seconds on certain stations. Signal strength is in the mid 60's.

For example, this occurs regularly on channel HD300, but not on plain 300. And this is happpening on many stations, both HD and non-HD. Other stations play perfectly.

I have software V 511. The dish on the roof hasn't changed, just the receiver. I also just got a 222 receiver, which replaced an 811 and it is doing the same thing. 

Dish says this is a software issue, which will be resolved by the end of this week. Anyone else have this type of issue and should I believe Dish?


----------



## gsusser (Jul 4, 2002)

722 here, L511. Problems with FF, rewind and garbled screen.

I called tech support last week before checking in here just now. I was told they had a fix and it would be uploaded within 1 hour. 24 hours later I called again and told advanced support it was still a problem. I was told the upload takes 72 hours, not 1 hour. Today, a week later, nothing resolved, I called again and was told pretty much what's been said here -- they're working on it. Next time I know not to waste my time by calling tech support.


----------



## vis_vis (Jul 1, 2008)

QUOTE:
722 here, L511. Problems with FF, rewind and garbled screen.

I called tech support last week before checking in here just now. I was told they had a fix and it would be uploaded within 1 hour. 24 hours later I called again and told advanced support it was still a problem. I was told the upload takes 72 hours, not 1 hour. Today, a week later, nothing resolved, I called again and was told pretty much what's been said here -- they're working on it. Next time I know not to waste my time by calling tech support.
__________________
glenn 
jersey city, nj 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I agree, calling tech support is a total waste of time but by not calling we give them a chance to say "we never knew a problem exists". When I called the other day, the lady told me that I am the first one reporting audio issues on HD channels with 5.11. As we can see from the forum, other people have these issues as well, so this should not be new for them... On the other hand, I do not have the slightest hope they will resolve my issue until other people having similar problems will complain.


----------



## billh (Sep 4, 2006)

I have two 622s, both running 5.11. 
Location Harrison, Arkansas. 
They are both experiencing the same problems that others are reporting, namely:
When sppeding using 4X, 15x, 60x, or faster, going from that to "Play" skips ahead many minutes from what is showing when "play" is hit. Getting back to the right spot requires about a dozen "skip back" clicks. Even if, from the FF, I hit pause, and then hit play the same thing happens. Playing in fast reverse has similar problems. 
Ditto: "It wouldn't "scan past" anything, it would simply instantly be playing from a point, well into the future. This was repeatable. I'd have to immediately pause it, and then hit the "back" key about 16 times, to get back to where I really wanted to be. EXTREMELY ANNOYING. In short, this makes fast-forward horribly crippled."
Does it on all recorded progs, whether SD or HD. I did not notice if this problem appeared with 5.10 or 5.11. Does it on progs previously recorded prior to 5.10 or 5.11 and also after.
Also during FF the time indicator freezes up and becomes inaccurate afetr about 3-5 seconds.
I've had no other problems than this, no sound problems for example or picture breakups. Playback from each receiver's external HD is fine (although one keeps forgetting it is there and has to be un-plugged-replugged to be recognized. The stored progs remain OK)
Diagnostics are OK, although a LNB DRIFT has just popped up of +2 and -2. My temperatures average 118 and 122. The two units are stacked (with a 1 inch gap between) and on the top one I have a USB-powered laptop fan - the flat thing you set your laptop on with two fans in it that blows forward.)


----------



## ericsdad (Sep 2, 2007)

I have a 622 with L5.11. I always use the skip fwd. and skip back buttons to get through commercials and such, so I thought everything was fine with this software version. 
Last night I used 4x FF to get through a slow part of a show, and when I hit play it must have jumped 2 or 3 minutes ahead. I noticed if I hit pause and then play it seems to work ok.


----------



## rogburr (Oct 24, 2006)

I have a 622 with L5.11

Have been getting at least two reboots a day since getting this upgrade. Strangely, no problems with FF, etc. In terms of the reboots, I tried to help things by unplugging, but that did not help.

Rpger


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

rogburr said:


> I have a 622 with L5.11
> 
> Have been getting at least two reboots a day since getting this upgrade. Strangely, no problems with FF, etc. In terms of the reboots, I tried to help things by unplugging, but that did not help.
> 
> Rpger


Several things can cause this. Inadequate ventilation or noisy power for instance.


----------



## BillM (Apr 27, 2005)

I get audio dropouts on my 622 whenever I'm on an HD channel, and pause the program; in live mode I do not see dropouts, nor do I see them on pre-recorded shows. The dropouts occur on the digital 5.1 audio, on TV2 which is connected via analog, I do not see the dropouts, I also do not see them on any SD programming. This starting happening with 5.11.


----------

